# Build out ideas



## Echo (Jan 7, 2022)

I came by a 2009 ford explorer that I'm making a plan to take some trips of indeterminate length when the New England snow is less of an issue. Was wondering if anyone had photos of builds with an explorer they could share for inspiration? Also would love to hear about your favorite places in the north east. In particular I would love to hear about upstate New York and southern Vermont. Thanks and hope y'all stay well!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2022)

they might not have examples with your exact vehicle, but the following reddit groups will most likely give you some really good ideas:

https://www.reddit.com/r/TruckCampers/https://www.reddit.com/r/urbancarliving/https://www.reddit.com/r/vanlife/
for a ford explorer i'd say the truck campers would probably be the most useful.

as for locations to explore in the NE, i would look at atlas obscura.


----------



## Echo (Jan 31, 2022)

Thank you, I hadn't had a chance to check the site for a bit but these resources look really great!


----------



## Big George W (Jan 31, 2022)

Hmmm.... fav places in the north east.

ok - keep in mind this is coming from the standpoint from someone who was born in W.Berlin, E.Germany and gre up in Brooklyn NY during thee 1970s and 80s.....

Connecticut - it seemed like a great idea 35 years ago, but today Connecticut is the dumping ground for all those fleeing NYC, G-d knows way.....

There is absolutely no reason to drive to or through Connecticut unless you are into kayaking.

Vermont - I suppose I could say that's the dumping ground for those seeking to flee Connecticut, the southern portion anyway, but I've been to Vermont on two seperate occasions, actually three.... one where I left my home and got on route 8, and kept going north - that was a great trip and interesting way to see Mass and VT on a fairly slow drive [as opposed to going on a highway]

I've spent time in Townshend, their State Park is great, there's a river that I bet is great for white water rafting/kayaing, but other than that my impression was that people there both drink too much and are too fucked up on drugs.

Now - northern Vermont, above St. Johnsbury... oh man is that heaven.......... !!!!!

New Hampshire, that's where the really smart and good people from Connecticut wind up, like everything else I hear the farther north you go, the better it gets.

Maine - been there only once, to a town called Waldoboro, which I may have spelled wrong - in the mid 1980s, that's another place where everyone is fucked up on drugs and alcohol, but at the same time I liked the vibe of the place, I'd consider going through there again at some point in time.

Portland, or was it South Portland, that was cool as well... scoring Thunderbird wine in a supermarket, what could be better than that !!
Acutally saw a girl there I went to Luthern Elementary School with, and also Public High School - Annette was wearing a dress and walking down the street barefoot, the guy Steve with me remarked about the decline of women in Amaerca, I decided not to mention that I knew her, and was shocked to see her there, I mean what;s the chance of that ?!?!

New York State, I sooooooooooooo loooooooooove the Adirondacks, especially the Schroon Lake area.

Used to make day trips their with my 93 Jeep back when she was new, would go off roading, and always come back with cases of Genesee beer which we could not get down here.

Your Explorer, what kind of builds are you thinking about - performance stuff, or camping/living out of stuff ??

I did aa quick Google search, as I'm not familiar with that year and stumbled upon this link, which might give you some inspiration and ideas: 

Good Luck


----------



## Echo (Jan 31, 2022)

Thank you! I'm looking at shorter trips nothing more than a night or two right now. Also quickly gonna say I've actually been to Waldoboro or through it technically. Was on my way up to Rockland and stopped there for gas.


----------

